# Eagerly awaiting new betta!...hopefully.



## Midnightx21 (May 13, 2011)

So here's the story:

I want a betta. Really, REALLY badly. But, seeing as I'm only 14, the decision is ultimately up to my parents. So, I've done some extensive research and created a PowerPoint about betta ownership. I showed it to my mom and dad, and they seemed really impressed. Of course, they need to think it over, so I won't know until tomorrow if I can get one.

Anyway, please cross your fingers for me! :-D


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

fingers crossed. i hope you get a new betta, if you do, pictures, pictures, pictures!


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

If this is your *first* Betta, I heard that Halfmoons (HM) or Halfmoon Plakat (HMPK) are more difficult to take care of. But, you know, get whatever you'd like best.

Fingers crossed. Good-luck!!!


----------



## Adrienne (May 20, 2011)

Wow, it's always exciting to see a new enthusiast. Good luck, hope they say yes! Let us know the outcome!


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Luckily my first betta and the one I have right now I kinda was obligated to take care of it or they would put it down, har har. 

But it's always lovely to get a new pet, and bettas are extremely fun! 

I hope you get your fish !


----------



## Midnightx21 (May 13, 2011)

Thank you all! :-D I asked my mom today and she didn't know yet. Hopefully she and my dad will decide soon.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

hope u get it! There are a lot of teens on this forum, Im 13 myself. There is a teen lounge somewhere that i started...

I have a betta named Josh, hes happy in a 10 gallon heated filtered tank


----------



## Midnightx21 (May 13, 2011)

Neil D said:


> I have a betta named Josh, hes happy in a 10 gallon heated filtered tank


Is that him in your avatar? If so, he's very cute!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

ya it is! thx.he is a delta tail betta. after i got him i noticed his tail had a beutiful shiny green hue to it, it looks like blue in the pic. I would reccomend a good tank(3+ gallons), heater and low flow filter. Cycle the tank if its above 5 gallons. PM me if you have any more questions..


----------



## Midnightx21 (May 13, 2011)

*sulks in corner*

My parents said no. :-( They said that "they'd have to take care of it" even though I promised I'd take care of it. Needless to say, I'm very upset with them right now. They know how responsible I am; I get straight A's at school, and I did TONS of research before I even asked for a fish. I mean, who else would make a 15-slide PowerPoint about getting a pet fish? And it's not like I was asking for money...I was going to pay for everything!! They tried to placate me by saying, "maybe over the summer," but I know from past experiences that there's about a 1% chance of that happening.

Sorry about the rant. I just needed to let off some steam.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Go ahead. Rant all u want. Or talk about it in the Teen Thread. (sorry if sounded like advertising lol) You'll get one eventually, I had to wait 6 Months to get one. After my goldfish died:-( Oh well...


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, I'm sorry midnight... well... you could always pester them.... bring them online and let them look at this forum and all the beautiful fish. Show them how awesome they look in proper care, and how even a smaller 3 or so gallon set up can be rewarding. Eventually with persistence, they'll probably give in... I know my parents did


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Haha or they'll tell you to shut up...that's what happened to me, but hey, I have a happy betta now!!! Lol


----------



## Midnightx21 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks My last day of school is next Thursday, so I'll probably start bugging them on Friday. LOL.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

do you take care of the cats listed in your sig? if so, you should point out how good of care you take of them. if not, maybe you should start pitching in more with them to show your parents you can be dedicated to taking care of a pet


----------



## Midnightx21 (May 13, 2011)

That's a good idea!! I'm in charge of grooming them, but I can definitely do more.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Lol, I know when I was a kid my pets were usually like 50% of the deal done by my parents, but nowadays I can't let my mum near my fish, I mean, all she does is tease him or overfeed him when I'm not looking because she thinks he is poor and hungry <_<!

Or driving his instincts mad making him either bites her finger or hides on the tank when she tries desperately to poke him... 

Well, I guess parents are diff.. Speaking of which tomorrow is her bday ;o

Anyway, tell your parents it's a fish, is not a dog, I know it sounds pretty weird, specially from a fish forum but you know, fish actually is 500x easier than a dog, I mean if your fish gets an illness, the medicine will be like $10 max and you can cure it at home, if was a dog would be over $1000 in a few cases. :V

Tell your parents you want a trial, it's a betta common, is not like a dolphin or a shark >_>


----------



## Midnightx21 (May 13, 2011)

LOL!! "Mom, I want a pet shark!" That'd go over real well. xD

Anyway, I'll mention the dog. Maybe that will get her thinking...


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah it should. Give her a price estimate if u haven't already.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Yeah, do stuff like, go to amazon and make a list of how much would cost to have a betta or a dog or even a cat, since you have 2. xD

Or say is early bday present, xmas or that you will study harder if you get idk lol xD!
I used to say that stuff when I wanted something, kinda worked the first time.. Never again hahahahaha


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Maybe you can find a tank size you like in your local pet store, or shop online for good deals and put together a "Betta kit." (total cost of items+fish) Seeing as you are finishing another year of school with good grades maybe it could be for a "graduation present." If you chose a 10 gallon tank, and your parents would go for that size tank, it would open up the opportunity to divide it, and have additional Bettas. (The 10 gallon tank size is good for a lot of different uses, and pets, but the 2.5-5 gallon are great for Bettas too.)

Good luck with your parents though.


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

+1 to Tisia's idea of doing more to take care of the cats to show you can handle taking care of a pet. Especially, if it is taking care of a specific feeding time or scooping the litter box.


----------



## Midnightx21 (May 13, 2011)

I made a "financial report" beforehand, pricing out what everything would be. It didn't seem to help, though...

Maybe I could start doing extra chores?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I hate doing stuff like that.. But it could work...

Did ur parents give you a reason why you can't have a betta?


----------



## Midnightx21 (May 13, 2011)

Neil D said:


> Did ur parents give you a reason why you can't have a betta?


"They'd have to take care of it." Yeah, right.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

That's ridiculOus!!! I went away for 4 days and I called my dad everyday to ask "did u feed him? Did he eat? All of it?" I'm sure you would do the same!!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I say you make a proposal to them. Petstores give you a 14-15 day period where you can return the fish, and a 60 day period to return regular items. Ask your parents to let you set up a tank *properly* before getting your betta, and then getting your betta. Tell them something along the lines of "If you have to do anything at all in regards to caring for my betta because I don't care for him during those 15 days, then we will return my fish." You could mention something like depending on the size of the tank you will be doing anywhere from 3 water changes a week for those two weeks (for a 2.5), to 1 water change a week every week (a fish in cycling 5-10 gallon).


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Try explaining to them that your fourteen not a little girl anymore. Also show them that betta's are great starter fish and incredibly hardy provided they have a heater and tell them that you'll do the waterchanges. Its a ten minute job for a 100% change and five minutes for a 50%. Show them that we're all very passionate and if you want PM all the teenagers on the forum and interview us to get our opinions on how a typical day for us and our bettas go.

To be honest bettas are the first fish I've owned since I was seven years old. It's been a learning curve from requiring heaters, to battling finrot and selecting a healthy betta. Plus betta's are incredibly friendly fish and adore people watching. One of my boys was giving my mom the stink eye this morning when she was looking at the phone messages (the answering machine and phone are right next to his tanl.) He scared her since he was suddenly there right infront of her. I hope you can get a betta soon. Try showing them your ready maybe checking out the local petstores and comparing whose healthy, what needs to be changed ect. Just whatever you do don't buy an expensive plakat or HM as your first. Veiltails, Crowntails and females of any tail type are a lot easier. Plakats are jumpers and HM's can be notorious tailbiters.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

^ +1

Good idea(s)!!!


----------



## Midnightx21 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for all of the great suggestions!! I can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Great keep us posted


----------

